# Dunn Bros. Coffee - 50th and Xerxes Ave. S



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Dunn Bros Coffee specializes on freshly roasting coffee beans on-site in each of its stores. Most locations use industrial grade 75-pound "San Franciscan" roasters. Not all, but most kind of beans are roasted every day and are rotated after sitting for three days, which then they are brewed for the Coffees of the Day or used to make cold-press toddy.Most all of Dunn Bros shops emphasize "milk texturizing" and all, if not most, of their espresso machines are manual dosage and aren't super-automatics.This Xerxes Ave store is a franchised shop run by private owners but with light management from Dunn Bros' corporate offices in downtown Minneapolis. There are only two stores that run completely under corporate ownership.Awards:City Pages - Readers' Choice Best Coffee Shop 2000-2006City Pages - Best Coffee by the Pound 2004, 2005Mpls-St. Paul Mag - 2005, 2006

More...


----------

